
The Controversial Crisis of Caring - steyblind
https://medium.com/drift-engineering/drift-engineering-and-the-controversial-crisis-of-caring-665a60a804cf
======
steyblind
I'm posting there here because of the famously vigorous commenters. We asked a
new engineer to write a blog post to expand on his appreciation for
engineering culture at Drift.

He inadvertently met up with a group of ex-coworkers who were upset by the
post.

I'm here asking, did we do a bad thing? I think what he experienced at his
last company is a common complaint among devs.

